
Behind the European Privacy Ruling That’s Confounding Silicon Valley - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/11/business/international/behind-the-european-privacy-ruling-thats-confounding-silicon-valley.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
absolutenumber
Good job.We all need privacy on out data one way or the other.

